# ♫Liquor and whores...♫



## JillyBoe (Jan 10, 2014)

♫...and cigs and dope and mustard and bologna, and liquor and whores!♫


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 10, 2014)

<3

Cept I prefer ketchup to mustard, juss sayin


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 10, 2014)

in stp's 10 year history as a message board, i think this is the first i've seen with music notes in the title


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 10, 2014)

Gotta love alt codes


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 10, 2014)

JillyBoe said:


> Well not many people know how to do alt codes.


 

lol I remember like way back in school everyone sat down to figure those out... I forgot they even existed


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 10, 2014)

sketchytravis said:


> lol I remember like way back in school everyone sat down to figure those out... I forgot they even existed


I got shown them by a friend and then found an index of them online. I love using them. ☺


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 10, 2014)

I seriously haven't seen them in like a decade lol

I kinda wanna find them, and if I ever get around to reactivating muh book of face I could over use the shit out of them to piss people off


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 10, 2014)

sketchytravis said:


> I seriously haven't seen them in like a decade lol
> 
> I kinda wanna find them, and if I ever get around to reactivating muh book of face I could over use the shit out of them to piss people off


 Here yah go http://www.alt-codes.net/ enjoy!


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 10, 2014)

fuck. yes.



JillyBoe said:


> Here yah go http://www.alt-codes.net/ enjoy!


 
I think imma reactivate muh shit now so I can irritate errybody lol


----------



## JillyBoe (Jan 10, 2014)

sketchytravis said:


> fuck. yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think imma reactivate muh shit now so I can irritate errybody lol


☺☻♥♦♣♠♦♣♠•○☺◙♂♀♪♫☼►◄↕‼¶§▬↨↑↓→....wash rinse and repeat


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 10, 2014)

best part is. I know theres mo


JillyBoe said:


> ☺☻♥♦♣♠♦♣♠•○☺◙♂♀♪♫☼►◄↕‼¶§▬↨↑↓→....wash rinse and repeat


 re than whats on this site


----------

